# electric cattle dehorner, can you use these for goats?



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Like the title asks.  I need to buy one for disbudding. I buy a lot of stuff on ebay, so I wanted to know before I purchased this.

Thanks!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i don't reccomend it.. I have one from my old calf days and i've used it on goats for one set.. and it heats their heads up WAY too fast


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't recommend them either. We have one too and tried it when we first got into goats and didn't have the goat iron. We used it on one goat and that was enough. Not only do they heat too fast but they burn a much bigger ring than needed. Half of the poor little goats head was burned! The calf iron works pretty good if you wait too long to disbud and need to burn a bigger horn base but that's about it.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Okay cool. Thanks for letting me know. I would have been sorely upset after spending money on something I couldn't use, and finding out that it would do much more damage than good.


Oh will someone show me what I need if I can find a used one?


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

I use the Rhinehart X50 and bought mine off of ebay a few years ago. Now I did have to buy tips for it.

I know they make an X30 and something else too. Hope you find what you need soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

everyone has such great advice.........good job everyone......... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

the x50 is way worth the money if you are gonna do kidds more than one time. It heats up nice holds the heat and comes with an attachment for goats, plus you can buy one for minis as well. It holds its heat well enough that you can do both sides of the goats head without waiting for a reheat.


----------

